# Wrecked 1999 Nissan Sentra GXE



## Weezie12 (Nov 4, 2004)

I have a '99 Sentra GXE that was wrecked. The front bumper is all messed up; can't be repaired. The wiper washer hose was broken, the muffler knocked loose, and there was some damage to the underside rear on the driver's side. Can't tell what was knocked loose or broken underneath the rear. What I was wondering is if anyone can tell me where to get the parts I need to get it fixed, and where can I find out what was underneath. I am planning on doing the work myself if at all possible. How hard would it be to put another bumper and the washer hose? Thanks in advance.


----------



## hdt (Apr 19, 2004)

junk yard and a hanes or chiton manual. would help. just find a wrecked one and jack yours up and start looking and indefie what you need to start.


----------



## ProV1 (Jul 6, 2006)

i got a few parts at a junkyard. 

if u wanna spend $$, there are many online places that sell new OEM parts -> i like suburban nissan parts dept coz they are by far the cheapest and nearby from me (can pick up)


----------



## Weezie12 (Nov 4, 2004)

*More Problems with 99 Wrecked Sentra*

I have trouble closing the trunk. I have to slam it really hard three or four times to close it, and when I use the latch inside the car, I have to pull really hard to open it. I am afraid that it will break because I have to pull so hard. The key won't open it. Also the Service Engine soon light stays on. Is this normal for a vehicle that wrecked in the front: the air bags didn't come out. I hope someone has some more answers for me, and thanks for the people who have helped so far.


----------



## SiL200SX (Nov 23, 2005)

id probably say the impact in the rear might have messed with the trunk release cable, which is why its acting up.. the check engine light? that could be anything..if it came on after the accident then it could be a bad sensor or something.. and the air bags dont necessarily always come out.. im sure it only comes out when your hit from the front and/or the back, not from the corners or sides.


hope that helped


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

you can pull the ecu code yourself. there are insturctions for it on the forum. as for the trunk i don't know other than maybe in the impact the frame got slightly twisted.


----------



## nova73guy (Mar 30, 2004)

SiL200SX said:


> id probably say the impact in the rear might have messed with the trunk release cable, which is why its acting up.. the check engine light? that could be anything..if it came on after the accident then it could be a bad sensor or something.. and the air bags dont necessarily always come out.. im sure it only comes out when your hit from the front and/or the back, not from the corners or sides.
> 
> 
> hope that helped



Once again a noob resurrects a dead thread.


----------

